# 3 months on the Road (So far)



## 3knd (Aug 3, 2012)

So far...Things have been Alright. My first month on the road, I went bike touring with this guy that I met In MA. That was fun. Going to a wedding and what not. the wedding was coo. I kind of embarrassed myself just because it was open bar, so I was filling up on wine, then I started hitting on this 30 year old woman...Ugh, so bad. so, so, so Fuckin bad. after all of that had happened, I eventually went my own way as Did he. He continued to go cross country. Me? I decided to go back into MA after meeting up with some kid underneath a bridge during the 4th of july in portland, ME. at first. he seemed cool. we talked about what we were going to do. The next day we hitched out of portland ME. This hippie chick picked us up and smoked my Road dawg out. Fun, Fun. I just sat in the front seat staring out the window smoking a cigarette. I don't talk much. Eventually we came to a stop, she dropped us off a at gas station. we tried hitching out of. That was a rough one, we tried making people laugh, but nobody was buying it. so for a second we gave up. eventually, I run into the station to use the bathroom. when I came out, my road dawg has found a ride. That guy was cool. he gave us a 3 hr car ride that only costed us about 4 bucks in toll fees to get us where we needed to be, so when we get into MA. he drops us off in Worcestor, MA. Ugh! fuck that place. there's no way out of there especially if your trying to hitch, so we stood out there for a few hours getting yelled at by kids and people in there cars. then some guy threw a quarter at us. Gee. Well, I don't know how we made it out, but we did and that was all that mattered. So, finally! out destination! (Amherst, MA) college town, nice place. we hung out there for a few day and ate, played music, drank, Etc. it was fun until the homebums started harassing us about "Their spot". Psh. Yeah. we pretty much ignored them, just because they were alcoholics and as soon as they made cash, they got pretty wasted, passed out and then hauled off by an ambulance and went to court the next morning. 
So...after gathering up a ton of cash, we went to the next town over (Northampton, Ma) Pretty decent spot, but it's gotten pretty policed. so we stayed for a day after getting some bus information from a friend of mine. From there? we took off to NY (Times square) the ride was nice, I just wish I had some other shit that kept me occupied. Yeah, so as soon as we get there, we didn't know what to do. so? we picked a corner and my road dawg flew a sign and I proceeded to busk. some of the cats there in NY were digging it the first day and we made a good couple of bucks. came night time...It was time to find a place to seep. out first Idea was to sleep on main street, but people were jumping over us. so we were like, "Fuck that" and moved to a side street. It was cool. Nobody bothered us for bout 6 hours. come the 6th hour. we're sleeping and I feel something wet on my face, at first I thought it was rain, but nope...some guy was totally pissing on us. My friend instantly woke up yelling, "Motherfucker"! chased the guy down for about a block nd then came back after not being able to catch the guy, sat down and smoked a cigarette. I sat there freaking out because I thought that i caught some disease from some asshole pissing on me. started getting really cuddly and shit. (Looking for comfort), It wasn't too comforting, I could tell that he was getting pretty irritated with the shit that I was asking, shit like, "do I have a disease"?! over and over again. It was bad enough that the first time me and hooked up, he told me that he had sex with some random girl 7 years ago that had herpes, I kept bugging him, asking him over and over if he had had an STD. He kept saying no, but for some unknown reason, that wasn't going too well with me. He didn't. that was a month ago. Bleh, I'm fine. 
yeah, so the next morning. I woke up at a bus stop alone...He wasn't there. at first I thought that he took off to a store, so I waited for a few hours, a few hours went by and it turned into night. Yep. Ditched. So, there I was In NY going crazy as fuck. Crying alone, talking to myself, anxietly walking up to people asking then for advice about STD's. Yep. I was totally out of it. Eventually I gave up and stood out infront of library, sweating because of the heat. playing hack. Then, some dirty kid comes up to me and starts joining me. we talk, Etc. he was a traveller. he also, wanted to get the fuck out of NY. he told me that about how 4 guys beat the shit out of him for no reason. so we flew a sign, made cash and a free ticket out to CT. awesome. So, on the train. we're being complete assholes and annoying the fuck out of this guy next to us.haha. we arrived into CT around 11 looking for a beer store, but the stores there closed at like 9, so we brought lucy's and passed out by a church. next morning, the town of stamford, Ct awakens. Fun, Fun. people were wicked cool out there. we got pretty drunk because the beer was cheap and the cigarettes were like 50 cent each and flying a sign that said, "Food" always kept us fed. 3 day from there, shit was getting to real. some guy came up and stole out hat full of money, so my friend chased him down. caught up to him, tripped the guy. and then the cops came and kicked the guy who stole the money. Right in the fucking chest! Bam Bitch! the law seemed to be on our side the day, but the next? not so much. then they cops started yelling at us just because we were always in front of Mickey D's playing music and flying a sign. So we tried hitching out of CT, that wasn't working out, I made it a town over. then went back after realizing that the cops were major assholes out that way. Fuck them. the cool thing was that I spanged a cop for a cigarette. yeah, so I made up 40 bucks and then Left My road dawg behind. Now I'm IN Boston, This place is the shit. Love it here. big punk scene. a ton of shows, people who are also traveling and such. I've been crashing at a friends house for about a week and now I'm almost ready to leave. where to? I have no Idea. I'm getting pretty depressed and lonely. which sucks. but that's another thing. Yep.


----------



## hshh (Aug 3, 2012)

suck a dick


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 3, 2012)

Quite a story. I'm just about to head out in a few days. Ppl keep holding me up.. but ill get there soon. Hope all goes well for you from here on. Maybe we cross paths sometime and we can cook a can of beans over a fire. lol LATER


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Mar 30, 2016)

try traveling solo. you might find it has a lot less hassles


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 23, 2016)

yeah definitely recommend not feeling compelled to travelwith others. Can be a harder start alone but it usually flowers into good thigs.


----------

